# Gun ownership thread



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 16, 2022)

A lot of the American members of this forum seem to be gun owners. I understand that in most other countries, this "culture" seems odd.
This is a show us your guns thread. Let's keep it without politics or discussions of WHY we should or should not own them.
I'll begin with this one of many:
My Beretta Pico .380 carry gun. For me it's the perfect balance of protection and size. It drops right into my front pants pocket.
I'm almost never without it and I'm licensed to carry it.


----------



## Tom (Mar 16, 2022)

Here is my opinion on the matter:




__





Glock Perfection


Disclaimer: If you don't like guns, you may want to just skip ahead to some other topic or thread. If you want to debate the merits, or lack there of, of guns, please start an off topic debatable thread and I'll happily join you there. For everyone else: I've been shooting all the different...




tortoiseforum.org





After you are done reading, please ask me a question or start a discussion and give me a reason, any reason at all to talk guns with you!!!


----------



## jsheffield (Mar 16, 2022)

I have more than I need, less than I want....

Jamie


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 16, 2022)

I


Tom said:


> Here is my opinion on the matter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Own a Glock 19.
It's not suitable for my need. Concealed carry.
It's also not ideal for home defense. For that I prefer something with more attitude.
This 12 gauge slug firing automobile AR12 for example


----------



## wellington (Mar 16, 2022)

Keep it just to what the OP asked, your guns, not your opinion about ownership. Any politics will get deleted and against forum rules.


----------



## Tom (Mar 16, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I Own a Glock 19.
> It's not suitable for my need. Concealed carry.


The 19 is the most carried gun in America. How is it not suitable? I carry the 26 in hot weather. Shorts and a t shirt. I really like the 43 too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 16, 2022)

Tom said:


> The 19 is the most carried gun in America. How is it not suitable? I carry the 26 in hot weather. Shorts and a t shirt. I really like the 43 too.


My body shape keeps me from being able to use certain holsters and "in the pants" type holders.
Pocket carry is my best option. In case I ever actually need to pull out a gun in self defense.
This Beretta is both very small being a single stacker. But it can also handle plus P ammo and is very smooth and snagproof in design.
I also carry my Sig .40 in a shoulder holster whenever it's cool enough to wear a vest or light jacket. And you know how often that is.
I also own a Taurus snub nosed .38 and a few other handguns I never even look at.
I've attempted to carry most of them.
I sold an old Walther .380 and bought this over a year ago.
It's very concealable. And not so large that it imprints through my pocket or will get snagged in one


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 16, 2022)

wellington said:


> Keep it just to what the OP asked, your guns, not your opinion about ownership. Any politics will get deleted and against forum rules.


The post that he quoted was from his own past gun post:
Praising GLOCKS.
Glock is a very good manufacturer.
It wasn't political. I like it to a Harley vs "the rest" type of thing.
However, I may take down the post since it seems to not be gathering any positive attention


----------



## Tom (Mar 16, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My body shape keeps me from being able to use certain holsters and "in the pants" type holders.
> Pocket carry is my best option. In case I ever actually need to pull out a gun in self defense.
> This Beretta is both very small being a single stacker. But it can also handle plus P ammo and is very smooth and snagproof in design.
> I also carry my Sig .40 in a shoulder holster whenever it's cool enough to wear a vest or light jacket. And you know how often that is.
> ...


Heard and understood. I know several others who prefer pocket carry for a variety of reasons.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 16, 2022)

Tom said:


> Heard and understood. I know several others who prefer pocket carry for a variety of reasons.


I was a little taken back by the response....And from you.
That's like my crashing a car talk thread saying "If you aren't all driving Toyotas, you're all fools".

I mean that might be how I feel. But.

I didn't know about you and GLOCKS. Everyone seems to have a favorite manufacturer or model. But I must say that your reasoning is a little more thought out. 
Let me invite you now to please show us some guns.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 16, 2022)

jsheffield said:


> I have more than I need, less than I want....
> 
> Jamie


They ARE addictive


----------



## wellington (Mar 16, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The post that he quoted was from his own past gun post:
> Praising GLOCKS.
> Glock is a very good manufacturer.
> It wasn't political. I like it to a Harley vs "the rest" type of thing.
> However, I may take down the post since it seems to not be gathering any positive attention


I wasn't really trying to point fingers. Just wanted to remind any posters that they will be deleted if they go to far into opinions that. Don't want anyone banned.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Mar 16, 2022)

I guess I am just wondering why a forum on tortoises has to veer into gun ownership. Isn’t there other forums for this discussion? Private emails? It makes me rethink the value of this forum. I came here for tortoise husbandry and care.


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2022)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I guess I am just wondering why a forum on tortoises has to veer into gun ownership. Isn’t there other forums for this discussion? Private emails? It makes me rethink the value of this forum. I came here for tortoise husbandry and care.


This section of the forum is for things like this. That's why its titled Off Topic Chit Chat!
All you have to do is not click on it.
Many active members have been here for years. Friendships made and they like to share and get thoughts and advice on other parts of their life from the friendships and trust that has been built here.
Just move past any thread that doesn't suit you.
Threads like this takes nothing away from the high quality given on this forum for tortoises and turtles.
Most forums have this same kind of sub forum available.


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2022)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I guess I am just wondering why a forum on tortoises has to veer into gun ownership. Isn’t there other forums for this discussion? Private emails? It makes me rethink the value of this forum. I came here for tortoise husbandry and care.


"Off topic chit chat."

Might you have other interests, outside of tortoises, that you'd like to converse about with some of the people here? Sort of like the "Cold Dark Room" or "Chat Thread 2.22", or "The Nut House", or my recent EV thread? None of these have anything to do with tortoises. Just subjects of interest among friends.

If you don't want to speak publicly, I'd be happy to chat with you on a private conversation thread.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 17, 2022)

Tom said:


> Here is my opinion on the matter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what happens if you are out fishing and want to drip anchor, but alas you forgot your anchor! Well no fear if a Sig owner is nearby you have more weight than you need! . I have a 3rd generation 17 that is my primary CCW it has Truglo tritium sights that are worth their weight in gold in low light.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 17, 2022)

Glock 18 oh my just too own one!


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Mar 17, 2022)

Tom said:


> "Off topic chit chat."
> 
> Might you have other interests, outside of tortoises, that you'd like to converse about with some of the people here? Sort of like the "Cold Dark Room" or "Chat Thread 2.22", or "The Nut House", or my recent EV thread? None of these have anything to do with tortoises. Just subjects of interest among friends.
> 
> If you don't want to speak publicly, I'd be happy to chat with you on a private conversation thread.


Duly noted. You’re right.


----------



## PSLIMO (Mar 17, 2022)

It's not a Glock and it won't fit in your pocket but this is my favorite gun to shoot.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 17, 2022)

growing up in the country we always had guns hanging on a gun rack in the livingroom wall. a bb gun, shot gun, and 22 and an old civil war gun....all of which worked. My brother has them now...still hanging in dads bedroom on that same gun rack.....being a girl dad only let me shoot one gun one time....the old civil war gun....which knocked me on my butt!!! lol now all we have here is a bb gun in the way of a pistal....spike keeps it locked up why i dont know we have no kids but oh well lol Spike is a retired prison gaurd so he is very well schooled in guns and he sort of hates them. To me there just another tool when used correctly can help provide food for the table or simple injoyment when shooting at targets... which is what i like to do....when i can get him to take the box its in down from the very high shelf its on. lol and yes i want it kept there too as i dont want my grandson to get at it....


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2022)

I have an air soft gun, does that count?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 17, 2022)

PSLIMO said:


> It's not a Glock and it won't fit in your pocket but this is my favorite gun to shoot.
> View attachment 341939


Now THATS a gun


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 17, 2022)

Dragon said:


> growing up in the country we always had guns hanging on a gun rack in the livingroom wall. a bb gun, shot gun, and 22 and an old civil war gun....all of which worked. My brother has them now...still hanging in dads bedroom on that same gun rack.....being a girl dad only let me shoot one gun one time....the old civil war gun....which knocked me on my butt!!! lol now all we have here is a bb gun in the way of a pistal....spike keeps it locked up why i dont know we have no kids but oh well lol Spike is a retired prison gaurd so he is very well schooled in guns and he sort of hates them. To me there just another tool when used correctly can help provide food for the table or simple injoyment when shooting at targets... which is what i like to do....when i can get him to take the box its in down from the very high shelf its on. lol and yes i want it kept there too as i dont want my grandson to get at it....


I grew up in the middle of no where. SOUTH CAROLINA
I could and did spend many days just shooting at things with my trusty Browning 410 single shot shot gun or my crappy Squires and Bingham bolt action 22 without ever seeing another human.
It was a way of life I imagine few of us shared.
I was fortunate enough to have such a childhood.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 17, 2022)

This is my cabinet of doom.
Two AKMS (AK-47 Romanian variants)
One AR12
And a pistol grip Mossburg 12 gauge full of 00 buckshot for those bumps in the night. Which I hope I never hear.
They're basically just decorations that I occasionally bring out to the gun range.
Those AKs will give your hands blisters and burns. They are very UNrefined!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 17, 2022)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I guess I am just wondering why a forum on tortoises has to veer into gun ownership. Isn’t there other forums for this discussion? Private emails? It makes me rethink the value of this forum. I came here for tortoise husbandry and care.


I tried to post this thread in a way in which no one that was offended by guns would come across the contents by mistake.
I apologize if it is a sensative subject. I know that not everyone enjoys the sport/hobby.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 17, 2022)

Hell, yes. Post a photo.
It's still a gun.


Yvonne G said:


> I have an air soft gun, does that count?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 17, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is my cabinet of doom.
> Two AKMS (AK-47 Romanian variants)
> One AR12
> And a pistol grip Mossburg 12 gauge full of 00 buckshot for those bumps in the night. Which I hope I never hear.
> ...


I've also got a 4 foot by 2 foot by six foot cabinet full of just ammunition


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 17, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've also got a 4 foot by 2 foot by six foot cabinet full of just ammunition


Hmmm a billionaire by chance? What else maybe a 1000 gallon tank of gas! If I could find ammo I would shoot it is very cathartic
when done safely and correctly!


----------



## PSLIMO (Mar 17, 2022)

Safety first...

I put in a walk in vault for storage.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 17, 2022)

I


Blackdog1714 said:


> Hmmm a billionaire by chance? What else maybe a 1000 gallon tank of gas! If I could find ammo I would shoot it is very cathartic
> when done safely and correctly!


It wasn't really on purpose.
I intended to do a lot of shooting out in the Everglades etc when I retired. So I started buying surplus RUSSIAN ammunition at gun shows and in bulk purchases online.. Mostly "Bear" and "Wolf" but there's a lot of American FEDERAL also from when Walmart stopped selling ammo and it was on clearance. I drove from store to store. Buying most of it.
I have .380, 38, 40. 12 Guage 7.62x39 and a bit of 9mm. Also a lot of .223 that I could trade because i also previously owned a BUSHMASTER AR15 variant. And i have a small stockpile of magazines that are difficult to find.
I had some here, some there. Some in a few safes. Some out in the garage. Etc. I was actually quite surprised at what I had when I placed it all together.
Alarmed actually because it must be a few thousand dollars.
Its kind of obscene. I'd be happy to sell off most of it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 17, 2022)

PSLIMO said:


> Safety first...
> 
> I put in a walk in vault for storage.


I have no kids living here.
I'd do many things differently if I had children


----------



## Dragon (Mar 17, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I grew up in the middle of no where. SOUTH CAROLINA
> I could and did spend many days just shooting at things with my trusty Browning 410 single shot shot gun or my crappy Squires and Bingham bolt action 22 without ever seeing another human.
> It was a way of life I imagine few of us shared.
> I was fortunate enough to have such a childhood.


unfrountly most kids today have no idea what living in the middle of nowhere is all about. growing up we were lucky IF we had one neighboor and if they had a kid our age we were all estic!! lol Guns are or were just a part of country life. all the boys learned to shoot and HIT there target weather it was moving or not! unfrountly in those days at least in my fathers eyes girls did not shoot guns! which really put me at a disadvantige when we played war with the bb guns!! OUCH!! lol the boys were much better shots then i was!! or work on cars or or and or lol poor dad as we all grew into adults dad could never quite wrap his mind around the fact when he was building things it was his daughter he needed to call when he needed help or didnt have a tool he needed for a job. lol mom and my brothers and sister would find some reason to send dad to the store then call me and tell me what he was building and what tools he needed and by the time he got back I just happened to be visiting and just happened to have the tools he needed lol and i would just sort of follow him and my brothers out when they went back to work on the project again lol sneaking in there every now and then when dad wasnt looking and alineing things or marking where a hole needed to be drilled....lol


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 17, 2022)

Growing up my buddies dad was a hunter and would take us to his cabin to shoot. My parents consented and to this day it's why I have excellent firearm safety. My favorite thing to do what exterminat evil appliances! The worst were toaster oven from the 80's!!!


----------



## Dragon (Mar 17, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I grew up in the middle of no where. SOUTH CAROLINA
> I could and did spend many days just shooting at things with my trusty Browning 410 single shot shot gun or my crappy Squires and Bingham bolt action 22 without ever seeing another human.
> It was a way of life I imagine few of us shared.
> I was fortunate enough to have such a childhood.


true im not sure you could even find country like what we grew up in anymore. a lot of corn fields the woods in the back, streams with in walking distance to go fishing in....I always told the boys I'll catch the fish, i'll clean the fish i'll even cook the fish but im not eating the fish lol i feel so blessed now that even though we live in the village we have an acer of land! iv always loved living in the country and all the land....spikes a city boy grew up in chagoa....lol so this works out great for both of us....and of course at our age and my health we really do need to be in the village where we can get help right away....we've had to call for an ambliance twice in the 7 years weve been here.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Mar 17, 2022)

Growing up rural I was taught to shoot at a pretty young age. But not before the “lesson” from my dad. The lesson being this. See the tree on the other side of the pond? Boom! If this gun can do that to a tree what will it do to whatever you point it at? And then we went down and cleaned up the “young” tree so we could really see what had happened. 
Dad was a good shot had he been born in the 1800s I believe he would have been a gun slinger. Even had those spooky blue eyes that are described as an attribute on some of those old timers. His “great?” grandfather was involved in military operations during the US settling into Lands previously held by Mexico. He has been mentioned in books and his grave stone is still kept “up” by the military. So I don’t think Dad had any option but to be good. Lol. 
That being said.. I actually had a pretty serious fearful respect of them until I got older and was able to afford my own. I actually took some classes to get “over” my fear factor. I now own probably own over 40 just sitting here counting on my fingers; would have to do some unpacking to really get a count. 
I have three of those huge craftsman totes they sell at lowes full of ammo. And probably a dozen large ammo cans full. 
Being in New Mexico gave me an opportunity to build a nice collection at good prices. I also hit up stores like Walmart and the ****’s there that stopped selling ammo. And when ammo started going crazy I stopped going to the range and basically started hoarding. I wanted it for trading and for just “in case” when covid started. 
When I moved to Tennessee I had to take two closets and seal them and hook up dehumidification systems so that I am not stressing about rust. 
Here I am looking at whether or not I can have my own range; public ones make me anxious. Ppl who can’t shoot or showboat. Ppl being way into my business- whatcha got; you shouldn’t be shooting that; can I borrow ammo; want to buy my reload; can I have yr empties; etc. ugh! I miss shooting on a regular basis and want to make sure I stay proficient. 
And GLOCKS and SIGS are nice, I have a couple. I like KIMBERS once the spring is replaced-most of the time they are too “weak” and you end up with problems such as empty not being discharged. KIMBERS tick me off though for another reason-they are marketed towards women and cost a lot more. 
I typically prefer to shoot Springfield. 
I have a cpl Walther, I got rid of the ppk I had though as I hated that gun. 
I bought a CANIK and have been really impressed thus far. 
I have a few bull pups which I love!!! 
ARS I like to build but shooting is not my favorite. I still have about three I could build as I already have the parts. 
I got two “old” Russian AKS which I love the wooden stocks on. Happened to be in the right place on that one with cash. 
Shotguns. 
Old school rifles that are just mostly cool old 22s. Most of those were bought because I liked the look like the little lever action one I have. 
My eagle is hiding in the closet somewhere. Ammo is way too much to be shooting that bad boy. And I can empty the clip and then be done for the day. He kicks like a mule. 

Bull pup you won’t see the barrel on. Sorry. There’s a reason and if you don’t know them PM me. 
Here’s some eye candy. These are my “daily” guns right now. 
-Meg


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 17, 2022)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Growing up rural I was taught to shoot at a pretty young age. But not before the “lesson” from my dad. The lesson being this. See the tree on the other side of the pond? Boom! If this gun can do that to a tree what will it do to whatever you point it at? And then we went down and cleaned up the “young” tree so we could really see what had happened.
> Dad was a good shot had he been born in the 1800s I believe he would have been a gun slinger. Even had those spooky blue eyes that are described as an attribute on some of those old timers. His “great?” grandfather was involved in military operations during the US settling into Lands previously held by Mexico. He has been mentioned in books and his grave stone is still kept “up” by the military. So I don’t think Dad had any option but to be good. Lol.
> That being said.. I actually had a pretty serious fearful respect of them until I got older and was able to afford my own. I actually took some classes to get “over” my fear factor. I now own probably own over 40 just sitting here counting on my fingers; would have to do some unpacking to really get a count.
> I have three of those huge craftsman totes they sell at lowes full of ammo. And probably a dozen large ammo cans full.
> ...


Nice collection


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Mar 17, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nice collection


Thank you. Maybe I need a museum someday? Lol.. I soooo wish. 
I enjoy them. It’s a guilty pleasure. 
-Meg


----------



## Dragon (Mar 17, 2022)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Growing up rural I was taught to shoot at a pretty young age. But not before the “lesson” from my dad. The lesson being this. See the tree on the other side of the pond? Boom! If this gun can do that to a tree what will it do to whatever you point it at? And then we went down and cleaned up the “young” tree so we could really see what had happened.
> Dad was a good shot had he been born in the 1800s I believe he would have been a gun slinger. Even had those spooky blue eyes that are described as an attribute on some of those old timers. His “great?” grandfather was involved in military operations during the US settling into Lands previously held by Mexico. He has been mentioned in books and his grave stone is still kept “up” by the military. So I don’t think Dad had any option but to be good. Lol.
> That being said.. I actually had a pretty serious fearful respect of them until I got older and was able to afford my own. I actually took some classes to get “over” my fear factor. I now own probably own over 40 just sitting here counting on my fingers; would have to do some unpacking to really get a count.
> I have three of those huge craftsman totes they sell at lowes full of ammo. And probably a dozen large ammo cans full.
> ...


ahh good looking guns lol im more into knives and swords lol that would teach dad not to teach me how to shoot the guns!! lol I had to take all the classes and learn all the safty rules with the guns but i was lucky IF dad or mom would let me shoot the bb guns. lol IF my parents knew we were shooting each other with the bb guns when we played war i could have complained it wasnt far because the boy always got to pratice lol mom taught me a game her generation played with jack knives....not sure what the game was called but youed blance the knife on the back of your hand on like your 2 middle fingers then flip it up in the air and it had to land stright up sticking in the ground. there were several different ways you had to blance the jack knife on your hand...sigh havent thought about that in years lol iv got 2 folies, a broad sword, a decortive sword with a dragon handle a dagger and several different kinds of jack knives. lol i dont count my carving knives and such lol


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 17, 2022)

Dragon said:


> ahh good looking guns lol im more into knives and swords lol that would teach dad not to teach me how to shoot the guns!! lol I had to take all the classes and learn all the safty rules with the guns but i was lucky IF dad or mom would let me shoot the bb guns. lol IF my parents knew we were shooting each other with the bb guns when we played war i could have complained it wasnt far because the boy always got to pratice lol mom taught me a game her generation played with jack knives....not sure what the game was called but youed blance the knife on the back of your hand on like your 2 middle fingers then flip it up in the air and it had to land stright up sticking in the ground. there were several different ways you had to blance the jack knife on your hand...sigh havent thought about that in years lol iv got 2 folies, a broad sword, a decortive sword with a dragon handle a dagger and several different kinds of jack knives. lol i dont count my carving knives and such lol


Knives oh my! I had a Philippino buddy years ago and every pointy sharp thing in my house except my kitchen knives I got from him. My crown jewels are a Paul Chen practical ninja sword and an SOG X42 Recondo. I sold a bunch years ago and still have a bunch of knives


----------



## Dragon (Mar 17, 2022)

ahh beautiful!! tomarrow I'll try to take some pics of my knives...but be forwarned theres nothing spical about them lol no collecters items just knives iv picked up here and there because i liked the looks or feel or what ever of them lol


----------



## PSLIMO (Mar 17, 2022)

Did you say knives, lol.




There's lots of fun fantasy knives out there.


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2022)

Blackdog1714 said:


> But what happens if you are out fishing and want to drip anchor, but alas you forgot your anchor! Well no fear if a Sig owner is nearby you have more weight than you need! . I have a 3rd generation 17 that is my primary CCW it has Truglo tritium sights that are worth their weight in gold in low light.


My very first pistol was a Sig 226. Has the stamp from the Austrian factory and everything. Its a great gun, but the de-cocker along with the DA first pull and the SA second pull were both deal killers for me as a defensive weapon. The weight isn't fun, but that wasn't a deal killer. I shot my first pistol class with it, and quickly realized why I wanted a Glock instead. My wife prefers the Sig, but after 300-400 rounds in a class all day, she starts complaining about the weight.

I have a 17 and love it, but rarely shoot it anymore. I carry the 26 in hot weather, 19 in cold weather, and I shoot the 34 in competitions. I used to use the 17 for competition, but now I'm in love with the 34 for that purpose. All of mine are box stock except I put 3 pound connectors in all of them, so they all have exactly the same pull. Glock triggers suck, but at least they are very consistent from one model to the next.

I can't use night sights. They kill my night vision. I can see the stock sights perfectly well at night. Everyone seems to hate stock Glock sights. Not me. I prefer them over anything else. I've tried other sights and they slow me down tremendously. Its so easy to put that big fat ball in that big wide cup. Finer sights might make it easier to get hits at 100+ yards, but inside 15 yards where the vast majority of my shooting is done, those fine sights slow me down too much.


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2022)

PSLIMO said:


> It's not a Glock and it won't fit in your pocket but this is my favorite gun to shoot.


That does look fun... if someone else is paying for the ammo.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 17, 2022)

PSLIMO said:


> Did you say knives, lol.
> 
> View attachment 341980
> 
> ...


lol yes iv seen them, i dont have any but iv seen them lol My knives are just ordeny every day knives...oh my friend gave me a dragon neckless ( im into dragons ) you pull down on the tail and it comes off and theres a small knife at the end of the tail ... thats about the fancyest knife i have. lol


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 18, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bingham bolt action 22


"you ain't gonna out shoot 'em boys, you just ain't...............dat boy had nuttin to do all dey fo years but to choot dat gun.....don be messin wit him."

About Right Z?

ok, my "20' pole broke................and I was glad to see your thread take off..................but God a lot of you guys carry weapons....didn't you learn how to fight? LOL


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 18, 2022)

I love going to the range but my problem is now, vision.....dang, I bought several different magnified field glasses and the #3.0s seems to let me see both sights AND the target I'm servicing. Kerry lives nears a large shooting farm called Schraders that we shoot at time to time. They leave you alone and she loves to plink cans with the .22 drop slide on the caspers. I also prefer it to the 9mm rnds. They are sharp and noisy or maybe I'm just getting softer in my older age? 

I'm still trying to get the custom assembled .223 to fit me properly. It is a super sweet piece that I took my time building from ordered separate parts and it fires like warm honey dripping from a pot but I do not like the "assault rifle stance" on my chest, I want it on my shoulder, "where it belongs' so I'm experimenting with butt extenders, pads, 2x4's etc.

Years ago, when I was CE over at Limbach, 2 of my senior estimators were NRA instructors. We all took a "sanity day" to go the Manassas Range that Perry belonged to, for us all to shoot all day. While I had excelled with a rifle earlier, I had never learned to properly fire a hand weapon. They taught me and w/i a half hour, I was in the black at 40yds with the .44 Eagle....a cannon. I'm still lucky to hit anywhere in black @ 25' with my sons dozen or so hand weapons or the caspers though, just not great with hand weapons. Now if Kerry is there and I take my time, I can do much better, I tend to be a trigger puller-to-the-side when firing a hand weapon. The kiss of death.


----------



## PSLIMO (Mar 18, 2022)

Hi Jeff,

Give the PS90 a try. The 5.7x28 shoots flat and has less recoil than a 556/223. There's a reason the Secret Service and over 40 countries security forces use it.


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 18, 2022)

I was wrong, my upper is a true 1:9 Hbar 4140, YHM 15" free float, rifle length in a 5.56 , my ammo is .223........

I'd love to give that PS90 a try!!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 18, 2022)

PSLIMO said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Give the PS90 a try. The 5.7x28 shoots flat and has less recoil than a 556/223. There's a reason the Secret Service and over 40 countries security forces use it.


I have shot my buddies class 3 ps90 and it's nice. Just enough barrel for your left index finger to know to back down


----------



## PSLIMO (Mar 18, 2022)

Another advantage that the 5.7 x 28 has over the 223/556 is portability of the ammo. In a 30mm ammo can you can fit 21 boxes or 420 rounds of 223/556. In that same can you can neatly fit 24 boxes of 5.7 x 28 or 1200 rounds!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 18, 2022)

PSLIMO said:


> Another advantage that the 5.7 x 28 has over the 223/556 is portability of the ammo. In a 30mm ammo can you can fit 21 boxes or 420 rounds of 223/556. In that same can you can neatly fit 24 boxes of 5.7 x 28 or 1200 rounds!
> 
> View attachment 342005


You're sure right about that!
Lots of ammo is really difficult to find ammo cans for!
Thousands of rounds of ammo and you can only carry a few boxes....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 18, 2022)

When I go shooting. I usually use the outdoor range at Markham Park.
High velocity automatics and shot guns are allowed.
But with my handguns. I practice with not really aiming. I just shoot for central mass.
My thinking is that if I ever have to use a weapon for self defense, I won't have time to use the sights


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 18, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> "you ain't gonna out shoot 'em boys, you just ain't...............dat boy had nuttin to do all dey fo years but to choot dat gun.....don be messin wit him."
> 
> About Right Z?
> 
> ok, my "20' pole broke................and I was glad to see your thread take off..................but God a lot of you guys carry weapons....didn't you learn how to fight? LOL


I fought a lot when I was a kid. Though I've never STARTED a fight.
I kind of had a one punch knockout right cross. Like some natural ability.
As an adult, especially if I'm armed, I go way out of my way to not escalate any arguments.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 18, 2022)

lol when i was a kid the 5 us did a bit of fighting....4 of us were real close in age...and i was the only girl of the 4 we got a rep for not fighting fair....we were not allowed to START a fight...but we were also not allowed to run away from a fight either....and we were taught to take care of each other...( our teachers called us clanish ) so you decided to pick a fight with one of us...it wasnt long before the other 3 showed up and you had a choice....end the fight and walk away or fight the 4 of us. lol I was always surprised when the kid decided to fight all of us.... my little sister is 10 years younger then me...im the oldest living....when she was in kindergarden the dr told us not to let her get upset or anything because the dr heard a swishing noise in her heart and she had to be a spicliest....well there was this little boy who would always pick on her in the playground before school started...well now we couldnt have that! so my little brother he was the shortest walked her off the bus and into the school yard and had her point out the kid... my brother picked him up by his shirt told him to look at our sister and then told him hed BETTER NOT PICK ON HER ANYMORE then put him down and walked away. poor boy was terrified but he NEVER PICKED on our little sister again. As she got older we stoped running interfearence.... turned out her hear was ok...but we did teach her that NOBODY in her grade could hit her harder then we did in play(we were all in our teens) so she had no reason to be scared of anybody...she took that to heart to and became a total terror at school!! ha ha well we couldnt have that either mom taught her the difference between defending yourself and becomming a bully....and us older kids helped in that too....small town everybody knows everything lol and she soon learned to NOT be a bully because we would bully her if she was picking fights or causing fights lol shes been in a few fights over the years but she also took sevearl marshall arts class'es got al the way up to a brown belt in kiw fin do before her eye dr told her she couldnt do it anymore as there was a danger of her retna? i think they said could detatch from her eyes and shed go blind....she still keeps in shape though....


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 18, 2022)

Is this a private club???


I wanted a gun...


They let crazy people own guns...Me about an hour ago...


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 18, 2022)

I lost all my guns in a boating accident a few weeks ago.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 18, 2022)

This is my favorite carry. It holds five 22 LR stingers. And will fit comfortably in any pocket or in my hand without being seen. My second favorite is a Colt 380 Mustang, my third is (only because of it's larger size) is a Colt 38 Super on a 45 frame. The 38 super is an uncommon round unless you want the + p round.


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 19, 2022)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I lost all my guns in a boating accident a few weeks ago.


I LOVE THIS POST! darn near spit coffee on Kerry's carpet!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 19, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> I LOVE THIS POST! darn near spit coffee on Kerry's carpet!


my AR


----------



## PSLIMO (Mar 19, 2022)

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is my favorite carry. It holds five 22 LR stingers. And will fit comfortably in any pocket or in my hand without being seen. My second favorite is a Colt 380 Mustang, my third is (only because of it's larger size) is a Colt 38 Super on a 45 frame. The 38 super is an uncommon round unless you want the + p round.



I picked up a V-Mini Laser for mine at Laserlite. Makes it a lot easier to hit a target.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 19, 2022)

I've been mounting these cool LED remote switched lights on my long guns that I found on Ebay.
They handle vibration and heat very well.
A steal at fifteen bucks in my opinion.
But probably not necessary



Toddrickfl1 said:


> I lost all my guns in a boating accident a few weeks ago.


Funny
I did too


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 19, 2022)

Careful with that. You could take an eye out



Turtulas-Len said:


> This is my favorite carry. It holds five 22 LR stingers. And will fit comfortably in any pocket or in my hand without being seen. My second favorite is a Colt 380 Mustang, my third is (only because of it's larger size) is a Colt 38 Super on a 45 frame. The 38 super is an uncommon round unless you want the + p round.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 19, 2022)

maggie3fan said:


> my AR
> View attachment 342050


You and that gun are a perfect match!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 19, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You and that gun are a perfect match!


I thought I could pass as Patty Hearst...


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 21, 2022)

By my memory, that would make you about the youngest member of the PLA....cause they be some oldfarts by today!

I hadn't thought about ole Patty in some time. I was never quite sure what to make of that whole "deal" in the News but if I trust my gut feeling, this was my take on it; 
"The FBI said she didn't know them, ok, then she "kinda" was willing because she was a sub, or leaned that way, the guys simply spotted it, whether they realized it for what it was at the time. Most didn't understand the whole sub/dom personality and how to use it, thing back then, it was more of a subconscious thing."

Then she simply helped her new boys to Dad's money....


Naw, you ain't no Patty, Mags.....put another way, she's no match for you....besides, your Drama-reducer looks comfy in your arms, not forced and awkward like she looked holding a weapon. We can all tell on TV when an actor isn't comfy with a weapon b/c it's pretty obvious when they aren't a "shooter"....lol
besides I thought you were "old fat and ugly", your words, not mine.....??? F.....if that's the bar for old fat and ugly, I'm SCREWED!

PSlimo, what is the circular mag btwn your ammo cans? Is that a short shell shotgun sweeper?

Here, we use the sweet little 60rnd mags for the AR's, not so sure everyone still gets to get those. They feed sweetly, weight is in a good place and are good to practice with cause we're all reaching for the largest mags when we see the sky light up<LOL>!

THAT is one BADASS piece Len, wow. I assume from your words that you are not reloading which makes each shot a very precious commodity. Very cool!


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 21, 2022)

I have always preferred to "roll my own". 










Yeah, and if you're wondering why I don't post my own pic,....let me say that Len is a friend of mine, he knows it, I know it, so this is a JOKE FOLKS, don't get twisted;

......he's also scary looking, ALMOST as scary looking as ME!

Some of us just aren't photogenic......I "get it", God likes to laugh too, it's cool!


----------



## PSLIMO (Mar 21, 2022)

PSlimo, what is the circular mag btwn your ammo cans? Is that a short shell shotgun sweeper?




Hi Jeff,

No, that's a TC 1928 a.k.a 'The Chicago Typewriter' with a 100 round drum. Kinda heavy with 100 45 ACP's in a full drum.


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 21, 2022)

I have a very evil grin...........I think I could get past the_ inconvenience_ of the weight, just for a chance to pull a few 3-4 rnd bursts from that sweet looking puppy!


----------



## PSLIMO (Mar 21, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> I have a very evil grin...........I think I could get past the_ inconvenience_ of the weight, just for a chance to pull a few 3-4 rnd bursts from that sweet looking puppy!



This one will give you an even bigger grin with a 100 round cmag on an AR-15 style Keltec PLR-16 pistol.





Bottom line...

My toirtoise is safe from any would be tortoise burglars, lol!


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 21, 2022)

Dragon said:


> growing up in the country we always had guns hanging on a gun rack in the livingroom wall. a bb gun, shot gun, and 22 and an old civil war gun....all of which worked. My brother has them now...still hanging in dads bedroom on that same gun rack.....being a girl dad only let me shoot one gun one time....the old civil war gun....which knocked me on my butt!!! lol now all we have here is a bb gun in the way of a pistal....spike keeps it locked up why i dont know we have no kids but oh well lol Spike is a retired prison gaurd so he is very well schooled in guns and he sort of hates them. To me there just another tool when used correctly can help provide food for the table or simple injoyment when shooting at targets... which is what i like to do....when i can get him to take the box its in down from the very high shelf its on. lol and yes i want it kept there too as i dont want my grandson to get at it....


Happy birthday to you  yea ur grandson would probably shoot your eye out  like in the movie


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 21, 2022)

Dragon said:


> unfrountly most kids today have no idea what living in the middle of nowhere is all about. growing up we were lucky IF we had one neighboor and if they had a kid our age we were all estic!! lol Guns are or were just a part of country life. all the boys learned to shoot and HIT there target weather it was moving or not! unfrountly in those days at least in my fathers eyes girls did not shoot guns! which really put me at a disadvantige when we played war with the bb guns!! OUCH!! lol the boys were much better shots then i was!! or work on cars or or and or lol poor dad as we all grew into adults dad could never quite wrap his mind around the fact when he was building things it was his daughter he needed to call when he needed help or didnt have a tool he needed for a job. lol mom and my brothers and sister would find some reason to send dad to the store then call me and tell me what he was building and what tools he needed and by the time he got back I just happened to be visiting and just happened to have the tools he needed lol and i would just sort of follow him and my brothers out when they went back to work on the project again lol sneaking in there every now and then when dad wasnt looking and alineing things or marking where a hole needed to be drilled....lol


Go girl


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 21, 2022)

Dragon said:


> ahh good looking guns lol im more into knives and swords lol that would teach dad not to teach me how to shoot the guns!! lol I had to take all the classes and learn all the safty rules with the guns but i was lucky IF dad or mom would let me shoot the bb guns. lol IF my parents knew we were shooting each other with the bb guns when we played war i could have complained it wasnt far because the boy always got to pratice lol mom taught me a game her generation played with jack knives....not sure what the game was called but youed blance the knife on the back of your hand on like your 2 middle fingers then flip it up in the air and it had to land stright up sticking in the ground. there were several different ways you had to blance the jack knife on your hand...sigh havent thought about that in years lol iv got 2 folies, a broad sword, a decortive sword with a dragon handle a dagger and several different kinds of jack knives. lol i dont count my carving knives and such lol


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 23, 2022)

You a group is solid when some of their members protect their little friends, with drum mags. LOL

That's is some impressive stuff.......but not cheap to play with. 200 bucks at the range can be spent thinking about ammo! LOL....and that's to think about the stuff you brought with you! God help you if you have to buy onsite, unless you can wrap your head around the "I'm supporting the range" as you fork over 2 bucks a rnd...for anything....LOL



Now something accessible to EVERYONE, for the guys that live around other people, like in a community....yet still like to shoot safely;


Wanna see "Cheap FUN" in caps guys? This certainly isn't "fire-power" but more "Fun-power"....this is the Replica German MP-5 submachine BB gun, just like you saw in the movies. Full-blowback design which makes it a blast to fire, the mag holds 52 bb's-qk-fillable, also holds 2 opposing co2 tins to keep dimensionally as correct as possible. In typ summer temps of mid 80's to low 90's, around 150 shots per set of co2 tins. I bought 100, still have a lot. Rate of fire seems similar to my 20bps of my paintball machine guns but I forget what the book said.

I chrono'ed it cause I have the dang machine, around 510PFS for the 1st 10, but stayed above 480 for almost the 1st full mag....book says 465.

ACCURATE!! Holy Geez, for a BB gun, are you kidding me? Let me put it this way, you could hit a bottle cap at 50', on the 1st shot. I was pretty surprised.

This is a far different toy than the RED RYDER....that we all know and loved, you do need to pay attention to the noise. GUESS what it sounds JUST like?? A machine gun! Yes, how did you guys guess? Do you know, or can you imagine how normal people react to hearing a machine hun in their neighborhood, OF ANY KIND?

Right again!

FWIW and you do what you want, I spoke with my neighbors before it arrived and let them know, so it wouldn't frighten them. I like preventing an issue, not have to deal with someone's drama when a simple conversation could have prevented it.

I took it the the Nook, what we call Kerry's house and cleared my background into the creek bed. I opened up on a plastic bottle and let 20-30 bb's fly....when I stopped, I heard "Holy f, what was that" from the house 70yds away .

I think the toy was $250 or so and all in with enough CO2 to trigger a climate change event, and 10,000 bb's, it was around 450 total. It's legal almost everywhere. 

Someone else makes a SMG .22 Belt fed, hard hitting .....but for me, way too much BS to shoot though....more $$ but impressive.






Wow, Dragon played "war" with BB guns too? I gather from Cathie's comments, A chick no less? Or did CG get me into trouble again? Sunglasses or no? We learned they didn't work well in the woods, where you had hidden the contraband bb guns. Great fun.....but Andy was a puzzy, I shot him during a War in the ankle tensing up while holding a bb rifle-finger on trigger, going around a big tree and we met face to face----think; "3 Stooges".....he ran home crying and we couldn't stop him cause the houses were so close. Another time when he ate the hammer of his dad's gun on his scalp and lay it open, wide.....LOL...., we held him down and packed it with dirt till he stopped crying. Guess what, he survived.............it's just what you did for your friends back then.

Lawn darts and bottle rockets, which to you look for first? LOL super memories, but I hope my kids didn't do any of it!


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 23, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> You a group is solid when some of their members protect their little friends, with drum mags. LOL
> 
> That's is some impressive stuff.......but not cheap to play with. 200 bucks at the range can be spent thinking about ammo! LOL....and that's to think about the stuff you brought with you! God help you if you have to buy onsite, unless you can wrap your head around the "I'm supporting the range" as you fork over 2 bucks a rnd...for anything....LOL
> 
> ...


Yep bb guns are fun especially if you get to aim em at your brother  ya just gotta make sure you don't shoot their eye out or the parents will get mad.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 23, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> You a group is solid when some of their members protect their little friends, with drum mags. LOL
> 
> That's is some impressive stuff.......but not cheap to play with. 200 bucks at the range can be spent thinking about ammo! LOL....and that's to think about the stuff you brought with you! God help you if you have to buy onsite, unless you can wrap your head around the "I'm supporting the range" as you fork over 2 bucks a rnd...for anything....LOL
> 
> ...


Yes I played war with bb guns....and yes im a chick lol ....I had a big brother and i have 2 little brothers... my little sister wasnt born until i was like 10.....and back then living way out in the country was defently living way out in the country...IF there was another house or two on the road it was at least 2 fields away...on the rair occisons there where other kids around you guessed it they were all boys!! lol One placed we lived there where 3 other boys with in a miles walking distance....of us and when i was 16 we were all playing football until my mom called me in and told me i couldnt play football with the boys anymore lol Guess she was watching out the window while we were playing and she noticed the boys were tackling me weather i had the ball or not and unlike before they always managed to roll over so id be on the top...lol so they wouldnt hurt me....lol just when playing with the boys was getting fun!!! lol my kids never did any of that there father grew up in the city and im not sure if he even know what a bb gun was lol now spike is a retired prison gaurd so is more then fimular with guns, he dosnt like them but he knows how to shoot them....they had to go to the gun range every so often I guess to make sure they remembered how to use them....or to make sure they could still shoot good..... all we have here is the one little pistle bb gun and he keeps that locked up and he dosnt like me using it..... sigh ahh well i have other past times i can do to help me try to keep out of trouble lol


----------



## Dragon (Mar 23, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Yep bb guns are fun especially if you get to aim em at your brother  ya just gotta make sure you don't shoot their eye out or the parents will get mad.


my older brother got his first bb gun when he was 7, He was out praticing with dad near by and us other kids were suppose to be behind them, well one of my little brothers ran right in front of him as he shot and of course he got hit right in the corner of his eye by the bone....He was lucky he didnt get shot IN the eye or loose his eye. mom took the bb gun away for anouther few years...I dont think he got it back until he was 9....


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 23, 2022)

Dragon said:


> my older brother got his first bb gun when he was 7, He was out praticing with dad near by and us other kids were suppose to be behind them, well one of my little brothers ran right in front of him as he shot and of course he got hit right in the corner of his eye by the bone....He was lucky he didnt get shot IN the eye or loose his eye. mom took the bb gun away for anouther few years...I dont think he got it back until he was 9....


I never did get to shoot at my brothers  my mom and dad knew better by the time I was around 6 or 7 I guess.  but I did get to shoot one at a friend. We had a blast. You could turn the"pressure" down on the gun.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 23, 2022)

you could turn the pressure down on the bb guns? is that one of the new fangled things they do now? As far as i know when i was a kid there was no way to turn the pressure down so when we played war we made sure to wear jeans and long slived shrits in the hopes of not getting a lot of little black and blue marks we couldnt expline away should mom see them.. and yes those little buggers HURT when you got hit...lol


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 23, 2022)

Dragon said:


> you could turn the pressure down on the bb guns? is that one of the new fangled things they do now? As far as i know when i was a kid there was no way to turn the pressure down so when we played war we made sure to wear jeans and long slived shrits in the hopes of not getting a lot of little black and blue marks we couldnt expline away should mom see them.. and yes those little buggers HURT when you got hit...lol


No but yes you could turn the pressure down on certain ones. I couldn't tell you which ones though. It was in the 70's and I forget and didn't really pay attention. I was having too much fun shooting boys if I got a chance


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 23, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> You a group is solid when some of their members protect their little friends, with drum mags. LOL
> 
> That's is some impressive stuff.......but not cheap to play with. 200 bucks at the range can be spent thinking about ammo! LOL....and that's to think about the stuff you brought with you! God help you if you have to buy onsite, unless you can wrap your head around the "I'm supporting the range" as you fork over 2 bucks a rnd...for anything....LOL
> 
> ...





jeff kushner said:


> You a group is solid when some of their members protect their little friends, with drum mags. LOL
> 
> That's is some impressive stuff.......but not cheap to play with. 200 bucks at the range can be spent thinking about ammo! LOL....and that's to think about the stuff you brought with you! God help you if you have to buy onsite, unless you can wrap your head around the "I'm supporting the range" as you fork over 2 bucks a rnd...for anything....LOL
> 
> ...


Thats a cool bb gun
It'd be great for Iguana control.
Too bad I like iguanas too much to harm them


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 23, 2022)

PSLIMO said:


> I picked up a V-Mini Laser for mine at Laserlite. Makes it a lot easier to hit a target.
> 
> View attachment 342057


I never thought about shooting it any great distance plus at this small size it's easier to hide. It's the loudest 22 I've ever fired. I also have a 5 shot Charter Arms 38 detective special that I can't shoot accurate at any distance except real close. This one cost me $2 in a raffle in 1973 at work.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 23, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Careful with that. You could take an eye out


I laughed when I read this. To make a long story short, Back in 1969 I was squirrel hunting and did loose an eye and knocked flat on my *** by a 12ga shot gun. Not self inflicted though. Still carry some number 6 shot in my head.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 23, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> By my memory, that would make you about the youngest member of the PLA....cause they be some oldfarts by today!
> 
> I hadn't thought about ole Patty in some time. I was never quite sure what to make of that whole "deal" in the News but if I trust my gut feeling, this was my take on it;
> "The FBI said she didn't know them, ok, then she "kinda" was willing because she was a sub, or leaned that way, the guys simply spotted it, whether they realized it for what it was at the time. Most didn't understand the whole sub/dom personality and how to use it, thing back then, it was more of a subconscious thing."
> ...


I have plenty of ammo, both +p and the 38 standard auto reloads. Found a guy that reloads to the standard specs in Virginia Beach. Back about 6,or 7 years ago when 22 ammo was hard to almost impossible to find I was I was trading 22s for 38 autos. Also gave a bunch of 22s to people that bought 22 rifles for their kids and couldn't find ammo for them learn learn gun safety. My kids and grandkids have all had a 4.10 shotgun before they were born.


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2022)

I didn't realize so many other people had BB gun wars too. We had rules:
1. 2 pumps only. Yes Kevin, I'm talking to you! Severe penalties for any violations of this one. Parents didn't like fishing out BBs under the skin.
2. No face shots.
3. No crotch shots, if you can help it...

Glasses? That kind takes the fun out of it, doesn't it?

To this day, every kid who played with us knows how to use cover and concealment effectively. You did NOT leave that elbow or knee sticking out if you didn't want it shot!!! This translated very well to paintball years later for me, and finally to force on force training with Simunitions. Pain is a good teacher.


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 24, 2022)

Z- get one, you won't hurt them unless you Put an Eye Out! You really won't, but it will scare the heck out of them! They may change their basking habits with "conditioning".

I have lived in the woods nearly my entire life, trapped, chased, shot squirrels......I have never seen consistent 4' vertical leaps until I began training this on them....and no, it is NOT going to harm them, I don't ever really try to hit them, I just point & spray and watch the proceedings! There are now 37 white squirrels at Kerry house, I scared the grey away! No girls, don't even think about it!

Oh come on guys, we watch Fail Army....kinda the same thing....lol





Turtulas-Len said:


> I laughed when I read this. To make a long story short, Back in 1969 I was squirrel hunting and did loose an eye and knocked flat on my *** by a 12ga shot gun. Not self inflicted though._* Still carry some number 6 shot in my head*_.





Ahhhhh, closure......this explains quite a few of my questions about you Len! .......................rotflmao

btw Len- I was over Kerry's the Shore last week, the retired insulator that lives next to the party we went to is Jim Mc Guffie, I remembered to ask Paul what Jims last name was this time. I was hoping he was going to be at the party but he must have been away for the w/e since I didn't see his garage open. I've been meaning to ask him if he knows you by "Snake man". I haven't forgot....just haven't seen him. I'll have to ask him who in town he worked for, I forgot....thought he was with the Streeter bros but it may have been Stoney. 


Yeah, we see Tom played too, we all recognize the "rules", and good for you Dragon (smart mom too). Can you believe that we would all stand in a circle and agree that that stuff? Seems funny today........................


----------



## Dragon (Mar 24, 2022)

i dont think id want an iguana as a pet or ever as an animal i might run into in the yard but im glad you dont shoot them!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 24, 2022)

Dragon said:


> i dont think id want an iguana as a pet or ever as an animal i might run into in the yard but im glad you dont shoot them!


That's why they're here taking over.
They were tiny and cute....then they're 6' long and whip at you with their tails and claws.
These are the great great great great great grandkids of the ones sold at pet shops all over South Florida
Unless you've been here and have seen them, it's probably hard to comprehend just how many there are here. And especially if you live near a canal!
I no longer catch them. (Unless a neighbor asks me to do so) and I never harm them. I just leave them alone. The novelty has worn off.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 24, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's why they're here taking over.
> They were tiny and cute....then they're 6' long and whip at you with their tails and claws.
> These are the great great great great great grandkids of the ones sold at pet shops all over South Florida
> Unless you've been here and have seen them, it's probably hard to comprehend just how many there are here. And especially if you live near a canal!
> I no longer catch them. (Unless a neighbor asks me to do so) and I never harm them. I just leave them alone. The novelty has worn off.


The first time I saw one is hilarious. I'd been living at this place for at least a couple of years out in the country in south west Florida. I was sitting in the back yard minding my own business and I heard something crashing down a tree close to me. The next thing I knew there was this giant lizard just sitting there looking at me.  And I was thinking what the heck!!!!! As it turns out there was actually two of them that lived there. I know they shouldn't be in Florida but because of people they are. A baby could have come in on a plant too. I've seen an anole in Ohio at a Lowe's on a bromeliad. I wish I could have caught it and brought it home. I would have put it in with my zebra finches. But neither one of them ever threatened me and after that they would come down and bask in the sun regularly. I just left them alone. There's more than just iguanas introduced to Florida and some of them are much worse. They should probably concentrate on the ones that are decimating the mammals.


----------



## TheLastGreen (Mar 24, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's why they're here taking over.
> They were tiny and cute....then they're 6' long and whip at you with their tails and claws.
> These are the great great great great great grandkids of the ones sold at pet shops all over South Florida
> Unless you've been here and have seen them, it's probably hard to comprehend just how many there are here. And especially if you live near a canal!
> I no longer catch them. (Unless a neighbor asks me to do so) and I never harm them. I just leave them alone. The novelty has worn off.


Here in SA we have mynas. Birds from India, I'm not sure if you have them over there. They're two problems in one, as smart as a crow, really intelligent, and they lay their eggs in other birds nest, and then just abandon it, so that the other bird will look after it. They will also throw another birds egg out of the nest. They're also fiercly territorial. But some people do take them out like the iguanas. A pellet gun (Not sure if that's the right translation) or windbuks, will take them out


----------



## PSLIMO (Mar 24, 2022)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I never thought about shooting it any great distance plus at this small size it's easier to hide. It's the loudest 22 I've ever fired. I also have a 5 shot Charter Arms 38 detective special that I can't shoot accurate at any distance except real close. This one cost me $2 in a raffle in 1973 at work.


 It's definitely a close quarter's self defense gun but is difficult to aim because of its size. The laser makes it extremely easy to aim from anywhere you're holding the gun.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 24, 2022)

TheLastGreen said:


> Here in SA we have mynas. Birds from India, I'm not sure if you have them over there. They're two problems in one, as smart as a crow, really intelligent, and they lay their eggs in other birds nest, and then just abandon it, so that the other bird will look after it. They will also throw another birds egg out of the nest. They're also fiercly territorial. But some people do take them out like the iguanas. A pellet gun (Not sure if that's the right translation) or windbuks, will take them out


We are dealing with starlings here and they came here long ago. They still gobble up everything they can get and try to starve the native birds yet they are having a hard time in their native country so I don't feel like kicking them out sooo... I use strategy to keep them all happy


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 24, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> We are dealing with starlings here and they came here long ago. They still gobble up everything they can get and try to starve the native birds yet they are having a hard time in their native country so I don't feel like kicking them out sooo... I use strategy to keep them all happy


Our most noticeable. Loudest and most destructive invasive bird are our green parrots.
Those suckers eat all of my grapes, Cherries and anything else they can jam into their beaks. And DAMN are they loud.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 24, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> Z- get one, you won't hurt them unless you Put an Eye Out! You really won't, but it will scare the heck out of them! They may change their basking habits with "conditioning".
> 
> I have lived in the woods nearly my entire life, trapped, chased, shot squirrels......I have never seen consistent 4' vertical leaps until I began training this on them....and no, it is NOT going to harm them, I don't ever really try to hit them, I just point & spray and watch the proceedings! There are now 37 white squirrels at Kerry house, I scared the grey away! No girls, don't even think about it!
> 
> ...


lol we only had two rules when we played war.. the first one was NOBODY TELLS MOM!!! and the second one was only shoot at skin that was coverd with cloths lol better to hid the bruses with lol and yes mom was one smart woman raised 5 kids basicaly by herself and NOBODY including other peoples kids bucked her....she was all of 4 foot 11 and when she said jump EVERYBODY including other adults asked how high lol but she was always kind loving and always fair.... When we got spanked or later when we were in our teens she reach up grab us by the hair and pulled us down to give us a good rap up side the head it was because we did something we KNEW we shouldnt have done lol and heaven forbid she caught us swearing i shudder at the thought lol she was the head of the family always even after we were all grown and married with familys of our own..... our spouces never could quite understand it , you would think we were a few centureys in the past or something lol but eventually they learned to accept it lol mom was the center of all our lives God how i miss her we all do


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 24, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Our most noticeable. Loudest and most destructive invasive bird are our green parrots.
> Those suckered eat all of my grapes, Cherries and anything else they can jam into their beaks. And DAMN are they loud.


Not to mention the parakeets and the little monkeys.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 24, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> Not to mention the parakeets and the little monkeys.


So far the monkeys have stayed in Dade County and parts of the Everglades south of us.
I've never seen one.


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 25, 2022)

Uhhhh monkeys......when I was a kid, you could buy one out of Boys Life mag for 19.99 and I wanted one in the worst ways. My dad took us over to a friend who had one....and it threw poop at us....we thought it was great! How screwed up were we?

Fast forward 20 years and I'm working at Bldg #9 @ NIH and one of the workers tries to steal a Rhesus. It removed the guys face, his manhood, and nearly killed him. Holy crud, monkees are dangerous!

Fast forward another 20 years and I'm alone, walking a jungle river in Belize and I've already seen 40lb er's amble across the road in front of our car, they aren't afraid or intimidated. I realize by that river, as I hear them grunting their territorial claims on the opposite bank, they are faster and stronger.......and I'm lower on the food chain here! 

I just kept thinking about that guys face as I made my way AWAY from them!


----------



## Tom (Mar 25, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> Fast forward 20 years and I'm working at Bldg #9 @ NIH and one of the workers tries to steal a Rhesus. It removed the guys face, his manhood, and nearly killed him. Holy crud, monkees are dangerous!


Are you talking about a Rhesus macaque or a chimp? I suppose a mature male rhesus could do some damage, but that is not common. This sounds more like chimp behavior.


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 25, 2022)

Yes Tom Rhesus macaque....about 26" - 36" tall, I'd guess around 35, maybe 40 pounds. Often(don't read this if it bothers you) they had their heads held in situ and various electrodes attached. The new ones were quarantined for a period of time. The story was that once he opened the lock, it forced its way out, ran up one leg, tore him a new one on his face, then down the other leg, tearing into his pants at that point. It knew how to damage the man. Scary. It wasn't the kind of story that we'd forget, not when it happens in the same building that you've been watching the experiments that would make folks here, get sick, for over a year. They had a lot of animals.... baby marmosets, all kinds of primates.....nothing as big as a chimp though. I thought about a set of babies for 2 full seconds but thankfully, I'm only a partial and not a complete idiot. They could have been injected with diseases, the bigger ones, well, we saw what happened to Mr FNG Janitor. I don't think he completed his 90 day probationary period. No thanks.....sorry, that's the long answer to what kind of monkey it was!

Wow, sometimes I scare myself!


----------



## Dragon (Mar 25, 2022)

aww iv always wanted a monkey...before i moved here after my ex left a friend took me to one of his friends house where they raised small little monkeys...oh how i wish i could have taken one of them home!! lol but with no hubby, 3 kids and as of yet no job...way out of my price range....lol heak even after i started working they were out of my price range...lol proubly still are...which is ok as spike like my ex says no monkeys!! lol


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 25, 2022)

Dragon said:


> aww iv always wanted a monkey...before i moved here after my ex left a friend took me to one of his friends house where they raised small little monkeys...oh how i wish i could have taken one of them home!! lol but with no hubby, 3 kids and as of yet no job...way out of my price range....lol heak even after i started working they were out of my price range...lol proubly still are...which is ok as spike like my ex says no monkeys!! lol


Well... I got stuck with one  my brother  and his favorite critter to draw and paint is a monkey


----------



## Dragon (Mar 25, 2022)

lol now be nice to your brother lol


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 25, 2022)

Dragon said:


> lol now be nice to your brother lol


Ya but he's a boy and my little brother. I have to keep him in line


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 26, 2022)

I had THREE older sisters who all thought like Miss Cathie G...............my childhood was sheer hell!

LOL


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 26, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> I had THREE older sisters who all thought like Miss Cathie G...............my childhood was sheer hell!
> 
> LOL


Hay I grew up with four brothers and just one sister so believe me it was self defense. I was the oldest but still the smallest. I had to do something to keep them in line.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 26, 2022)

now now we all know we love our siblings! lol ah I would give anything to have just a few minutes with my big brother again. Even though I couldnt get a date until a few years after he died.... I was always Rick s little sister and thus OFF LIMITS! and of course his best friend took over after that....blood may be thicker then water...but by extension I was his little sister too... lol I sometimes wounder what ever happened to him.... ahh but that was a few life times ago


----------

